# Cimarron



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice crisp morning in El Reno OK.

Open will be a triple, both guns retired into layout blinds.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Good Luck to all. Go Team Two Step!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

First running dog at 8:48


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

10 dogs into it, 4 dogs have had problems....2 pickups and a handle.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Pendulum has swung a bit towards the judges. 3 out of last 5 dogs have picked up.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mmmmmm, nothing like being inside and having a margarita with lunch! That wind was brutal! 

Handled Regards,

FOM


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Have a margarita for me too!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Dogs have been staging a nice rally.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

33 dogs to the land blind in the open:

2,5,7,10,12,13,14,16,19,20,23,24,25,27,29,30,31,32,34,36,38,39,41,43,44,46,47,48,49,50,52,53,54


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

first two attempts at land blinds scraped. Start fresh in the am with dog 25


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

callbacks to waterblind in Open(25)
5.7.12.14.16.19.20.23.24.25.27.31.32.34.28.39.43.44.46.47.48.49.52.52.54


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

callbacks to waterblind in Open(25)
5.7.12.14.16.19.20.23.24.25.27.31.32.34.28.39.43.44.46.47.48.49.52.52.54


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

18 dogs back to the 4th in the Open:

5,7,12,14,20,24,25,27,31,32,34,39,44,48,49, 52,53,54

Dog #5 will run first


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Amatuer call backs toi the water blind25)

1,2,5,6,7,8,9,11,15,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,26,30,32,33,34,36,39,40,41,


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open is a quad.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

They made some changes to the test.

First running dog kicked off at 11:02.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM callbacks to water marks (14)
2.7.8.9.11.5.17.24.26.30.32.34.40.41


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Look through the pictures I took at the Am yesterday, got some really nice ones!

Passed through guyman, ok....almost half way home.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

FOM said:


> Look through the pictures I took at the Am yesterday, got some really nice ones!
> 
> Passed through guyman, ok....almost half way home.


If you got one of #38, I'd appreciate seeing it, thanks!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

FOM said:


> Look through the pictures I took at the Am yesterday, got some really nice ones!
> 
> Passed through guyman, ok....almost half way home.


 

??????


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

2 dogs left to run at the open.

So far there has been 2 pickups, 2 handles, with the rest of the dogs doing it to varying degrees. 

Test has two decent swims to the right at two in-line birds, one rerired. Flyer is left at about 150, with a long layout retired that is about 150 yards deep of flyer station, thrown hip pocket.

Ok, here come the last two dogs.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DKR said:


> ??????


I went out on the waterblind this morning. Driving 10+ hours home. While at the Amateur stake yesterday I took a boat load of pictures, several handlers know I post on RTF and were curious how the pics turned out, through the joys of "gadgets" and an iPhone I'm keeping myself occuppied & letting those interested in knowing about the pictures I took.

Kim, yes I have pictures of dog #38.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

FOM said:


> I went out on the waterblind this morning. Driving 10+ hours home. While at the Amateur stake yesterday I took a boat load of pictures, several handlers know I post on RTF and were curious how the pics turned out, through the joys of "gadgets" and an iPhone I'm keeping myself occuppied & letting those interested in knowing about the pictures I took.
> 
> Kim, yes I have pictures of dog #38.


 
Laniee, I was hoping you'd post them.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DKR said:


> Laniee, I was hoping you'd post them.


I would but no way to get them uploaded while on the road, will definately do it tonight or tomorrow....

They just finished the Open, too


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open:

1st - Roux/Price
2nd - Yukon/Dewey
3rd - Kat/Dewey
4th - Roux/Schrader

RJ - Piper/Edwards

JAMS - 12,14,20,25,31,44,49,52


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur

1st - Pogo/Russell
2nd - Rooster/Noga
3rd - George/Bradford
4th - Rooster/Byrd

RJ - Piper/Price

JAMS - 7,9,11,17,24,30,32,40,41


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats Frank!!! You're having a pretty good spring.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

FOM said:


> I went out on the waterblind this morning. Driving 10+ hours home. While at the Amateur stake yesterday I took a boat load of pictures, several handlers know I post on RTF and were curious how the pics turned out, through the joys of "gadgets" and an iPhone I'm keeping myself occuppied & letting those interested in knowing about the pictures I took.
> 
> Kim, yes I have pictures of dog #38.


Thanks much, look forwarding to seeing him, he's one of my pups and it was his first Open & Am.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Frank/Roux (What does he need for his FC if anything?) and Mrs. Martha/Pogo. Great job.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Congratualtions Frank Price! Thats awesome dude!*


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats Frank and Roux.... Good Job!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Frank.*


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow Roux has sure been on a terror..he must be one hell of a dog. congrats.


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Both Open judges are great people. Certainly it was quality trial with best dog this weekend winning. Way to go, good Job!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations Martha and Pogo!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

It was a very nice weekend at El Reno and some of the best trial grounds anywhere, the USDA Grazinglands at Ft. Reno.

Thanks to our great judges that set up super tests. Bill Davis and Aaron Homburg in the Open and David Buskirk and James Roberts in the Am.

Roux hammered the last series in a tough Quad in the Open to win it and Martha Russell and Pogo were pretty much perfect all the way in the Amateur. Congrats to both and all the other placements as well.

As always, thanks to our hard working club members Judy and Kent Carter, Frank Price, Mike Wharton and Mike Loggins. AND, all the volunteers who step up and help out when asked. 

See you in October.

Tim West
V-President, CRC


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

junfan68 said:


> Open:
> 
> 1st - Roux/Price
> 2nd - Yukon/Dewey
> ...


YAHOOO Roux!!! You have been on a roll!!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone and good boy Roux! 

Thanks to all that helped a very small club put on a trial and to the judges for giving up several days to work their tails off. The marking tests were all good, fair *marking* tests with generous call backs. 

As I was floating home last night I remembered that I have to be in Boston all week for a conference - yuk! 

fp


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Frank and Tim !!!


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Great weekend for Roux's and Roos (ter)'s. 

Congrat's to all!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Bayou Magic said:


> Thanks everyone and good boy Roux!
> 
> Thanks to all that helped a very small club put on a trial and to the judges for giving up several days to work their tails off. The marking tests were all good, fair *marking* tests with generous call backs.
> 
> ...


 
Frank what does Roux lack for the FC? 

Roux pup owner curiosity


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to all who finished and placed.

Special congratulations to Frank Price on the Open Win, and to Linda Noga for her Amateur second with Little Rooster. Also to Bill Schrader with a nice showing by FC Keechi's Blue Roux, and to Roger Byrd with his Am fourth with Rooster B.

And to Mike Boley with another strong weekend with his dogs. His dog, Chili, Jammed both the Amateur and the Open. The dog won't turn 3 until August! He also finished Jammed both AA stakes with Rainey. Those dogs are going to be very good for a long time.

Thanks to Frank Price, Tim West, and Judi & Kent Carter for all their work in putting the trial on. And to the judges for their time and effort.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Scott Dewey & Chuck & Mary Jane, and Kurt Turner for the 2nd & 3rd in the Open.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Big Thanks to everyone who helped and ran the Cimarron trial this weekend! Tim, Frank, Judy, Kent, Mike, Mike, you guys have a very small club but you know how to run a trial and you have some very nice grounds! They treated us like Kings and Fed us extremely well! Those onion burgers are not over hyped at all!!!! 

Sometimes in OUR community it seems we only hear the bad experiences in OUR game. I want you all to know that I had a ton of fun this weekend sitting in the chair and it was all due to the great workers, handlers and my co-judge Bill Davis whom I learned a ton from this weekend, Thanks Bill! Cudos to Mr. Schrader, Mr. Dewey and Mr. Edwards as well as all of the amateur handlers on the fine dogs that they brought to this trial! It is amazing to me how much you can learn sitting in the chair watching all of these very adept handlers read and handle their dogs!

I also want to thank the kids that helped run the trial! They did a wonderful job! A huge thanks to Mike Wharton and Steven Fardal who did an amazing job shooting the flyer in the final series, not one no bird! In fact Mike, Tim and Frank, shot for the first series as well and we only had one no bird in 57 flyers!

Thanks to everyone regards,

Aaron*


----------



## umlljwd (Jun 5, 2008)

This was the first time that I had been to a Field Trial and the People that were there was great(Tim,Frank,Mo and Mark). All of them took time to explain what was going on. Hope I didn't bother anyone or get in the way. But man I can see how it gets in your blood. Went home and did some training. Thanks to everyone that made it a great experience thanks.
Johnny.


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to Scott Dewey & Chuck & Mary Jane, and Kurt Turner for the 2nd & 3rd in the Open.


Ditto! Way to go! 8 of 18 to the water marks, very nice truck load of dogs!!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Charles Dwyer said:


> Ditto! Way to go! 8 of 18 to the water marks, very nice truck load of dogs!!



Yup! The Rock River gang is "rockin'" for sure!

JS


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I want to publicly note the help of our workers this weekend, all of whom belong to either the Campfire Girls or the Boy Scouts. They volunteered to donate a portion of their hard earned bird throwing money back to the Historic Ft. Reno Association, which funds the Visitor Center as well as the preservation efforts to restore the buildings on the Fort site, which date back to 1875. 

Here are the names of the young men and women that did such a great job.

Ian Wells, Jessica Wells, Raymond Wells, Derek Compton, Lilly Compton, Ashley Dean, Ryan Matlock, Randy Sand, Rachel Wallace, Kristen Miller, Curtis Foote. 

Here is a very interesting link to the Historic Ft. Reno Website. Those of you who run trials at Ft. Reno should know the history, because it is amazing!

http://www.fortreno.org/history.htm

If anyone wishes to donate to the restoration of the existing buildings at Fr. Reno, there is a link on the website.

The Cimarron RC will be donating a portion of our entry fees received this year to Historic Ft. Reno.

We especially wish to thank Dr. Jean Steiner, Director of the USDA Grazinglands Research Laboratory at Ft. Reno and Bill Jensen who is the Operations Director there. They bend over backwards to assist us in running our trial, and without their support we could not have the successful trials that we have enjoyed there for several years.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Thank you to the judges this weekend. Brian and I had a great time in El Reno as we always do! Congrats to the winners, Frank and Martha, and everyone else who placed! It really is a great trial put on by great people! We'll be back and hopefully get past the dang water blind!! 

Thank you Tim and crew for a great trial! It's always nice to see our southern friends! 

Brian and Lori


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> Congratulations to all who finished and placed.
> 
> 
> And to Mike Boley with another strong weekend with his dogs. His dog, Chili, Jammed both the Amateur and the Open. The dog won't turn 3 until August! He also finished Jammed both AA stakes with Rainey. Those dogs are going to be very good for a long time.
> ...


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

first off thanks to all the hard working folks at CRC. This is always one of the most enjoyable trials of the season.
Congrats to all who placed. There was some great dog work this weekend, Roux and Pogo really showed us how it was to be done. 
THANKS to the judges who gave up their time. Those were some challaging fair test.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Brian and Lori (and Swede):

Thanks for making the LONG drive from Colorado just to run our little ol trial. Means a lot to us. You've all got some great dogs and we enjoy seeing you every year. 

Don't feel too bad about that water blind. It's a booger that get em every time it's run. Big, raised points will do that!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Brian and Lori (and Swede):
> 
> Thanks for making the LONG drive from Colorado just to run our little ol trial. Means a lot to us. You've all got some great dogs and we enjoy seeing you every year.
> 
> Don't feel too bad about that water blind. It's a booger that get em every time it's run. Big, raised points will do that!


That point is definatly the judges friend.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> That point is definatly the judges friend.


Throw in the wind, too and the judges are definately in control. Just glad it wasn't freaking @$$ cold like it can be!

BTW you can have the wind back now, I think it followed us back to CO.

Also anyone at the trial that wants pictures ( I got 32 out of 38 dogs in the Am) let me know, shoot me a PM with your email address.

Lainee


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

FOM said:


> Throw in the wind, too and the judges are definately in control. Just glad it wasn't freaking @$$ cold like it can be!
> 
> BTW you can have the wind back now, I think it followed us back to CO.
> 
> ...


Lainee, If you have a pic of Knucklehead please send it to [email protected].

Thanks,
fp


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Yup I have a few of him....I surprised his chocolate mug didn't break my camera!  

Lainee


----------

